# Anybody know LiRits Toy Poodles or D'Amour Treasures Toy Poodles?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't heard of either, but I would steer clear of D'Amour because they don't seem to anything like showing or agility, plus they use tiny toy and teacup which are more terms Greeders use.

Did you ever check in with Rodell's? That's where I got my boy Leonard


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

twyla said:


> I haven't heard of either, but I would steer clear of D'Amour because they don't seem to anything like showing or agility, plus they use tiny toy and teacup which are more terms Greeders use.
> 
> Did you ever check in with Rodell's? That's where I got my boy Leonard


Thank you. I've looked at Rodell's and I wasn't sure if he bred reds.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I know he has whites, creams, apricots and silvers, but contact him by p.m.ing him through his facebook page. 

I wanted a brown girl but more importantly I wanted a healthy poodle with a good temperament, an easy keeper. After 6 females, 2 silvers, 2 phantoms, a silver beige and cafe au lait, have my first male and first white poodle :wink:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Health and temperament matter way more than color. A good breeder like Rodell will have evidence of health testing and will be involved in dog sports in some way that demonstrates temperament of their lines. I would never think of buying a puppy from someone who produced tiny teacups or at the other end of the spectrum royal standards. Those are gimicky marketing terms used by BYBs and greeders.


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Health and temperament matter way more than color. A good breeder like Rodell will have evidence of health testing and will be involved in dog sports in some way that demonstrates temperament of their lines. I would never think of buying a puppy from someone who produced tiny teacups or at the other end of the spectrum royal standards. Those are gimicky marketing terms used by BYBs and greeders.


Thank you for your insight. I'll reach out to him again. I actually tried reaching out to him on Facebook half a year ago and didn't a response.... Maybe I should try his phone number that's listed. He must get a lot of messages.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Private message him, instead of leaving a message on the board, you will get a response. 

It helps if you are specific.


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

twyla said:


> Private message him, instead of leaving a message on the board, you will get a response


Oh I meant I sent him a private message on Facebook! Should send him a private message again?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes and be specific about what you are looking for, time frame etc.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He actually has a few white toy males available at the moment


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Also you could join Health Tested poodles on facebook and get some recommendations there


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

twyla said:


> Also you could join Health Tested poodles on facebook and get some recommendations there


Thank you!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Of the two breeders, I would contact LiRits. They are health tested and she shows in conformation, has some Zamora, in her lines.  Any breeder that mentions “teacup” is a hard pass. Best wishes on a successful search.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Litters From Health Tested Poodles

https://www.facebook.com/groups/477233365657056/?fref=nf


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> Of the two breeders, I would contact LiRits. They are health tested and she shows in conformation, has some Zamora, in her lines. Any breeder that mentions “teacup” is a hard pass. Best wishes on a successful search.


I just contacted LiRits. I will be going with her!
What is Zamora?
edit: nevermind, I see that it's a bloodline.


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

twyla said:


> Litters From Health Tested Poodles
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/477233365657056/?fref=nf


Thank you! I was accepted into the group. I decided to go with LiRits. Very promising.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope it works out, fluffy. Does she have a litter planned or puppies now? Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> I hope it works out, fluffy. Does she have a litter planned or puppies now? Be sure to keep us updated.


Litter planned in the future  I'm willing to wait. I'll post pictures in the future!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I found my breeder first and waited for the next litter. That way I got first pick It’s very pleasant to have something exciting to look forward to!


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I've contacted LiRits and Rodell.

I'm having a heck of a time getting any breeder to pay attention to me. These are the requests I have:

toy - preferably a larger toy
color - silver, white, or cream
sex - female

I've told every breeder I've contacted I can wait, but some don't even get back to me.

LiRits asked me to call her, and when I did, told me she was working and that her message said to call either morning or night. Except her message to me did not say that, but I still profusely apologized. In any event, she said she would return my call in the evening and did not. 

Rodell's said he had 2 males, but I could wait for a litter in the spring - but it was already spoken for. I could be a back up and I should keep in touch with him.

So how do I get these people to believe that I really am an interested party? I would like to see the pups and parents, if possible, before committing.

I'm at a loss as what to do next.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I wanted an older pup/bigger pup/adult, I kept in touch with Rod from Rodell's ( stalked his facebook page page) and ended up with a boy he held back that out sized. 

I didn't wait after showing interest in a certain pup, contacted him via FB when he posted the availability of a pup that possibly fit my bill,spoke with him that day, went to meet that pup the next morning and brought that pup home.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

That's great. I hope I get that lucky. I will have to keep a close eye on his facebook page.

I'm totally new to this. My other poodle was purchased years ago from a pet store, and was AKC. That was before all the puppy mill nonsense started. Now I'm really nervous about finding one.

Thanks for the info. Your dogs are adorable with beautiful faces. Reminds me of my dog.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

mary2e said:


> That's great. I hope I get that lucky. I will have to keep a close eye on his facebook page.
> 
> I'm totally new to this. My other poodle was purchased years ago from a pet store, and was AKC. That was before all the puppy mill nonsense started. Now I'm really nervous about finding one.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Your dogs are adorable with beautiful faces. Reminds me of my dog.


I had to switch a preference or two, to get the pup I wanted. Leonard is my first male after having 6 females and he is white :wink:

Females are harder too get, through breeders and through rescue at least as far as I am willing to drive.


----------



## fluffynoodles (Jul 3, 2017)

mary2e said:


> I've contacted LiRits and Rodell.
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time getting any breeder to pay attention to me. These are the requests I have:
> 
> ...



Oh, I asked LiRits what the best method of contact is. I was worried about being bothersome and being a hassle. She said phone call is fine. edit: ok don't quote me on this, I'm still scared of calling her a lot so use your own judgement LOL I'm so scared of being a hassle.

For Rodell's, I haven't tried phone calling him, just Facebook private messages (which were never seen unfortunately).


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I always called, and asked if it was a convenient time to talk or when might be a better time. Breeders have jobs, shows and lives and I also didn’t want to be a bother. On the other hand, I was a serious buyer and expected some response within a week.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks. I'm making some headway calling people vs. contacting via facebook or email.


----------



## Lisa Ritson (Jul 17, 2020)

mary2e said:


> I've contacted LiRits and Rodell.
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time getting any breeder to pay attention to me. These are the requests I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa Ritson (Jul 17, 2020)

Let me start by apologizing to any of you I may have not returned a call. I also want to apologise to anyone of you I have"scared". Never my intention.
I try very hard to return calls, texts and emails. I get about 20 a day. I also work four 10+ hour days at my grooming salon. I also have my small herd of poodles at home. I show my dogs the other three days. Then there is my family. 
I breed about four litters a year, sometimes more, sometimes less. Toy poodles have one to four pups in a litter.
I wish I could return everyone of your calls. I do try. I hope you all have found your pups. If not, by all means try me again. At the present time I do not have any puppies available. I am hoping to have some ready for late fall. 
Your, only human, humbly
Lisa Ritson
LiRits Toy Poodles


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lisa Ritson said:


> Let me start by apologizing to any of you I may have not returned a call. I also want to apologise to anyone of you I have"scared". Never my intention.
> I try very hard to return calls, texts and emails. I get about 20 a day. I also work four 10+ hour days at my grooming salon. I also have my small herd of poodles at home. I show my dogs the other three days. Then there is my family.
> I breed about four litters a year, sometimes more, sometimes less. Toy poodles have one to four pups in a litter.
> I wish I could return everyone of your calls. I do try. I hope you all have found your pups. If not, by all means try me again. At the present time I do not have any puppies available. I am hoping to have some ready for late fall.
> ...


Look at those sweet little babies! Ahhh!!

Thanks for the glimpse into the very busy life of a working breeder, Lisa.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Lisa Ritson said:


> Let me start by apologizing to any of you I may have not returned a call. I also want to apologise to anyone of you I have"scared". Never my intention.
> I try very hard to return calls, texts and emails. I get about 20 a day. I also work four 10+ hour days at my grooming salon. I also have my small herd of poodles at home. I show my dogs the other three days. Then there is my family.
> I breed about four litters a year, sometimes more, sometimes less. Toy poodles have one to four pups in a litter.
> I wish I could return everyone of your calls. I do try. I hope you all have found your pups. If not, by all means try me again. At the present time I do not have any puppies available. I am hoping to have some ready for late fall.
> ...


Welcome to the board. I imagine your inquiries have only gone up and become even more unmanageable this year.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I haven't read all the replies, but just today saw a breeder advertising Zamora lines that traffics tiny/teacup toys. I think the breeder is in Md.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

My Sammy is not a Rodell puppy. He does not have a champion pedigree. His coat is a bit too cottony.

He is the most amazing dog. BEST temperament. He is beyond loving and so intelligent. He excelled at the 2 obedience classes we took. The trainer said she could not offer us anything more. I just got really lucky!

Sammy's breeder is located in Suffolk, Va. She is very knowledgeable about the breed, has been breeding for decades but does not meet the requirements of this board for a good breede

Maybe I just got lucky? Sammy has had everything evaluated and all came back clear. Just saying, not all small breeders are irresponsible or backyard breeders.


----------

